

Ask HN: Any ideas on how to invest $1000, startup, ideas, stocks etc. - creator45

I researching how best to invest $1000, I come from a tech background and I'm hoping to get some ideas.
======
hluska
$1000 isn't enough to get into really sophisticated investments - at that
level, you won't be able to create enough diversity to make investing in
stocks more than a glorified trip to a roulette table. So, I'll give you some
ideas, but be warned, some of these may seem a little wacky.

1\. Do something that scares you. I just signed up to go ice climbing in the
Rocky Mountains, despite the fact that ice climbing scares the crap out of me.
Worst case scenario, something unfortunate happens and my last words are, "I
should have bought stocccckkkkksssss." Best case scenario, I learn something
valuable about myself and how I deal with fear. From past experience, learning
about fear is extremely useful...

2\. Launch something. Get yourself some server space, build an MVP and launch
something. Chances are that nobody will ever hear about (or use) your creation
and you'll lose money. But, you'll learn way more than you would if you did an
MBA.

3\. Find a charity and donate your money (and your time). Not only does doing
this feel good, but you'd be surprised the contacts you can gain by working
with a good not for profit. I'd argue that getting involved with charities is
the most effective hack I've ever embarked upon. It certainly has the highest
ROI of anything I have ever done.

4\. Go to a conference. Find a conference that interests you. Go. Make a point
of meeting five new people per day. Have fun.

5\. Take a class in a subject you find rather useless. Back in the mythical
day, I took a painting class. That doesn't sound too admirable, but I don't
have an artistic bone in my body. The class itself was horrible (I really suck
at art), but I met some interesting artistic people who changed the way I look
at the world.

I hope that helps! Best of luck :)

Greg

------
opendomain
Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert) gives some great finacial advice - pay off
your debts first and save the rest for an emergency so you do not go into
debt. There is nowhere else that you will get the guaranteed return of what
some credit card companies are charging - especially considering you do not
have to pay tax on money you save.

------
zeynalov
It depends which skills you have. You must provide us with more info about
yourself. For example I made a business with 19$+my skills, in its first year
it made 250.000 $. If you have some special skills you don't need any money to
invest.

------
creator45
Nice points, I'm considering point 2 though. Thanks

